# Can I get CMV status checked by GP?



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi ladies,

I am interested in having IUI done at my local private fertility clinic and they require a list of blood results. Most of them I already have but not CMV which they charge £120 for. Was just wondering if anyone has had this test done by their GP?
Don't want to waste a gp appointment if it can only be done privately!

Thanks


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Heidi, I'm a Heidi too... 

I'm sure I had mine done with my GP... It's got to be worth asking as it'll save you some pennies and trust me you need every penny on the rollercoaster!! 

All the best.

x


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi, my GP wouldn't do it. I had all the other blood tests done but not CMV. It's worth an ask because it definitely varies by area and even GP.


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Mine did it as was sympathetic about ttc. But stated that she was 99.9 percent certain it woild be positive.....


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm CMV negative, never realised it was unusual!


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Heidi, although my gp would do it the hospital ended up refusing - go figure. But the cost for them to do it was so much cheaper, I think I happily paid only about 20 Gbp way cheaper than at my clinic.

Sarah I think it's very common to be negative in the uk, it's in the us where it is more common to be positive. I read the reason for this but can't remember now, when I was looking for donor sperm it was so difficult to get a negative donor there that I ended up with one from Europe. Never even heard of cmv until a year ago!


----------



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks ladies,

Ill book an appt at my gps and see what they say.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I never got mine tested, we did donor and before we got matched they asked did we want to get tested with view to matching with the donor, we said we were happy not to get tested and the donor ended up being cmv negative anyway 

L x


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

My GP did mine for free so definitely worth asking. Good luck.xx


----------



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

Got it checked today by my GP for free


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah, well done x


----------

